

Old-style Mac OS X Leopard Exposé in Snow Leopard - conesus
http://www.ofbrooklyn.com/2011/01/9/old-style-mac-os-x-leopard-expose-snow-leopard/

======
cloudwalking
I don't understand why they changed Exposé to proportional windows. It's not
as easy to find what you're looking for--relative window size was the easiest
way (for me) to quickly understand which window is which.

~~~
pak
Agreed, they took literally the most immediately identifiable property of a
window--its size--and threw it out in favor of a grid with text labels that I
never read. The only justifications I can conceive of are that they wanted to
give each window an equal click target, or that somebody really wanted text
labels. Neither really impresses me. The old layout was a better visual
metaphor too, akin to spreading out everything on a table; the animation for
the new layout gives me a headache.

------
julius
The old expose has better keyboard support. Using the arrow keys I can almost
always select the correct window with the first keydown.

Thanks for posting this.

------
conesus
Visually, I think the old-style of exposé makes window discovery much easier.
I find myself using exposé with hot corners almost every time I switch
windows. I'm going to be using the mouse later to test something in a browser
window, so I might as well use it for the hot corners, too.

------
pluies
This is all kinds of awesome. The "old" exposé was The Right Way™ to do it.

~~~
w1ntermute
Why would they have changed it if the new way weren't better?

~~~
pak
In case you were serious, I would have you go down in flames trying to use
that as a defense for all of the UX changes in Windows Vista. You have
constructed a rhetorical question with no sane answer, kind of like the
prosecutor asking the defendant, "Have you stopped beating your wife?" when he
has never done such a thing.

~~~
w1ntermute
> In case you were serious, I would have you go down in flames trying to use
> that as a defense for all of the UX changes in Windows Vista.

Either way, that statement was meant to apply to Apple alone (maybe you'll
understand my subtle jab now).

------
Xuzz
I prefer the new-style Exposé, I find it more visually appealing. I'd never
used it before Snow Leopard, but the changes made it much more appealing to
me.

(Meta: I'm always interested why blatant copyright infringement of developer-
only software (seen multiple times on HN) is upvoted -- or posted in the first
place.)

~~~
wahnfrieden
It is more aesthetically pleasing, you're right. But I find it far less
usable. Each window is small enough that I can't see the contents as easily,
and it lost the cue of relative proportions which was the easiest way to spot
things.

------
sielskr
"Note that you will have to repeat this process every time you upgrade your
Mac OS to a new patch release (10.6.5 -> 10.6.6)."

------
pkamb
This is the first thing I do on any new Snow Leopard install. Not looking
forward to it (likely) breaking permanently in Lion :/

------
makeramen
unfortunately this kills the "minimize windows into dock icon" option :(

why can't I have my cake and eat it too?

~~~
pak
You mean the yellow buttons don't work, or command M, or something else? I
haven't tried this hack yet.

Edit: tried it, and those two things do work.

~~~
wahnfrieden
No, there's a way to make them go into the existing app icon, rather than in a
series on the right side.

